# Hackintosh Alienware 14'



## Colgate_be (30 Août 2015)

Bien le bonsoir ! 
Voilà j'aimerai me lancer dans le hackintosh et évidement je recherche de l'aide ou des tutos 

*Voilà ma Config :*
Processeur: i7 4720 2,5ghz
Carte graphique: nividia GeForce GT 750M
Ram: 8giga 1600mhz
Disque dur: 500giga (j'en sais pas plus) 

C'est le modèle d'octobre 2014.

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée 

Ps: je viens de Liège en Belgique, si quelqu'un de se coin la veux me le faire je dis pas non ( je payes )


----------



## ntx (31 Août 2015)

Il manque des infos techniques essentielles : puce de la carte son et puce de la carte réseau ... En général c'est là-dessus que cela coince, pas sur le proc ou la carte graphique (tant qu'on tape dans les modèles "standards").


----------



## Colgate_be (31 Août 2015)

Je ne sais pas dire, je suis en vacance  si sa peux aider est le modèle d'octobre 2014  sinon sa attendra le 5 septembre


----------



## polyzargone (5 Septembre 2015)

ntx a dit:


> Il manque des infos techniques essentielles : puce de la carte son et puce de la carte réseau ... En général c'est là-dessus que cela coince, pas sur le proc ou la carte graphique (tant qu'on tape dans les modèles "standards").



Je dirais que c'est justement sur ces points que ça coince en général. Surtout la carte graphique en fait et même avec des modèles standards parfois. Le son et le réseau ne posent pas de problèmes à l'installation et ne sont que rarement impossibles à faire fonctionner.

Et c'est particulièrement vrai dans le cas des portables équipés de la technologie Optimus (en gros : cartes graphiques Intel HD + NVIDIA "switchables" via l'OS), ce qui est le cas de l'Alienware 14".

Le seul moyen d'avoir une accélération graphique sur ces machins est de désactiver la GeForce GT 750M soit par le bios (et à première vue, les Alienware 14" ne proposent pas cette option…), soit en bidouillant de manière logicielle pour qu'OS X n'utilise que l'Intel HD.

Dans tous les cas, la GeForce GT 750M ne fonctionnera pas sous OS X.

Alors sans dire que c'est impossible (des solutions existent et beaucoup ont réussi à le faire), ça s'annonce comme compliqué .


----------



## Colgate_be (6 Septembre 2015)

polyzargone, merci de l'info c'est gentil  j'ai quelques questions, si j'installe un hackintosh, est-ce que je pourrais faire les mises à jours et autres ? 

me voila revenu de vacance, sur l'Alienware, j'ai une carte graphique intégré et un processeur graphique ( je peux activer celle que j'ai envie dans le panneau de config Nvidia ) : 
-Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
Version DirectX installée: 11.0

-NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M
Version DirectX installée: 11.0
Fréquence du GPU: 405 MHz
Fréquence mémoire du GPU: 405 MHz

Pour la ram, j'ai 2 de 4go :
-2x Barrette Hyundai Electronics de 4 Go
Fréquence maximale: 800 MHz
Bande passante: PC3-12800

La carte mère :
-Alienware 07MJ2Y A01
-Version du bios: A09

Disque dur:
-ST500LM000-1EJ162 de 465.76 Go SATA III

Lecteur DVD/R
-HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GS40N

Réseau:
-Killer e2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Type d'adaptateur: ethernet

-Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Type d'adaptateur: IEEE 802.11 wireless

-Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260
Type d'adaptateur: IEEE 802.11 wireless

-Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Type d'adaptateur: ethernet

Software Loopback Interface 1
Type d'adaptateur: Loopback

Carte multimédia:
-Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller

-Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller


Voila est-ce qu'il vous faut autre chose ? bonne journée à vous !


----------



## polyzargone (6 Septembre 2015)

Colgate_be a dit:


> j'ai quelques questions, si j'installe un hackintosh, est-ce que je pourrais faire les mises à jours et autres ?



Oui. Il n'y as plus de réel problème avec ça depuis un bon moment . En fonction du bootloader que tu auras choisi, ça se passera pratiquement comme sur un Mac.

Mais comme toute mise à jour, il peu y avoir des soucis autant sur Hack que sur Mac. Tu seras logé à la même enseigne sur ce plan.



Colgate_be a dit:


> je peux activer celle que j'ai envie dans le panneau de config Nvidia



Oui mais dans Windows, pas dans le bios. Quand tu installeras OS X, les réglages du panneau de config NVIDIA n'entreront pas en compte . Et c'est bien là le problème, il faut que tu vérifies ça au niveau du bios et j'ai bien peur que cette option n'existe pas.



Colgate_be a dit:


> Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260



Pour le WIFI, c'est mort. Du moins avec la carte Intel. Elles ne sont pas supportées sous OS X et il n'existe aucune bidouille. Il fauidra la remplacer par un modèle compatible type Broadcom ou Atheros.

Pour l'Ethernet en revanche, ça ne devrait pas poser de soucis. Le son, il me faudrait plus d'infos mais en général ça se trouve une fois OS X installé. Le reste à l'air OK.

Si tu arrives à zapper Optimus, ça pourrait faire un Hackintosh très sympa  !


----------



## Colgate_be (6 Septembre 2015)

Merci beaucoup  je peux laisser Windows et mettre macOS ou c'est l'un ou l'autre ?
 Est ce que quelqu'un aurait donc un tuto? Et un endroit où je peux trouver les drivers ?

Merci mille fois


----------

